

Object Detection in photos with Deep Learning - roshansingh
http://blog.gazemetrix.com/post/89252542071/announcing-object-detection-in-photos-with-deep

======
therobot24
the logo recognition very much reminds me of SIFT as opposed to deep learning

I like the stats they're able to provide, but wouldn't trust it very much
without some confidence bounds...never know how many hard negatives may have
slipped through

~~~
roshansingh
We use deep learning for object detection.

